# Looking for a painter



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking for somebody to paint the exterior of my home. Prefer licensed and insured. Single story stucco. Would need to be pressure washed. Not too much foliage in the way of the walls. Located 1.5 miles east of the tiger point wal-mart. 

Josh Clark


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

call me. Would love to be of service.


----------



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Do you still need your house painted?*

The name of our company is The Finer side LLC. We are licensed and insured and have a lot of references if you need. We also have a bunch of photos of past projects if you are interested in seeing them.

Thanks 

John
Cell: 850 292.8238


----------

